# الحكم النهائى فى قضية نجع حمادى



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2011)

*بعد غد الأحد النطق النهائى بالحكم فى قضية مذبحة نجع حمــــــــــــــــــــادى ...نعم طـــــــــــالت مدة نظر القضية ...لكن هل يكون للقضاء كلـــــــــمة عداله يوم الأحد...أطرح هذا الموضوع تذكيرا ....ولنستطلع الأراء حول توقعاتكم للحكم النهائى على المتهمين الثلاثه.*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2011)

*هل القاتل يقتل في هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
بانتظار الحكم 

شكرا سامح للخبر 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

لو قضاء مصر عادل ياخدوا اعدام ودة حتي مش كفاية انة يطفي النار اللي في قلوب اباء وامهات واهل الشهدا 
ولو مش قضاء عادل ومحكموش باللي المفروض يكون هناك قضاء الله اللي كلة عدل وحكمة ودمنا غالي جدا عندة 

مرسي سامح 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​


----------



## Scofield (14 يناير 2011)

برائة ان شاء الله


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (14 يناير 2011)

*اضحكتني كثيرآآآ لا يوجد عدالة في القرأن لغير المسلم لان القرأن به ميزان ذو كفة واحدة وهي المسلمون فقط ولا يعتد بغير ذلك  لا يؤخذ مسلم بدم كافر ... ولا نضحك علي بعضنا بذلك ولكن لينكشفوا للعالم هذا الميزان صاحب الكفة الواحدة هههههههه. *

*وابسط مثال الغول لسة في مجلس الشعب لان لو فيه عدل في اي دولة عربية او اسلامية مكنش يبقي ده وضعهم الضاحل الذي يعيشون فيه وعلي فكرة انا مبسوط ومش زعلان لاني فعلآ عايز كل الدول العربية تفضل ظالمة انهيار في كافة المجالات اقتصاديآ وثقافيآ واجتماعيآ وسياسيآ وتبقي في الخراب لنقمة الرب عليهم لتعايشهم في الكذب والظلم .*


----------



## Scofield (14 يناير 2011)

بكرة هياخدو برائة او حكم مخفف يطلعهم برده زى الشعرة من العجينة و انسى الاعدام يا حلو


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (14 يناير 2011)

*نحن لا نريد العدالة الارضية ولكن نؤمن وبقوة العدالة السمائية من الرب اقوي بكثير *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> بكرة هياخدو برائة او حكم مخفف يطلعهم برده زى الشعرة من العجينة و انسى الاعدام يا حلو


*انا اتوقع حكم باعدام الكمونى وعشرة سنوات لشر كاه
*


----------



## Scofield (14 يناير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *انا اتوقع حكم باعدام الكمونى وعشرة سنوات لشر كاه
> *




وحياتك يا حج سامح ولا اعدام ولا غيره لا كمونى ولا فلفل اسود حتى


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2011)

*شكــــــــــــــــرا

ربــنا لا يترك دم أولاده*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2011)

وقــــــــــــــــــــــــفه قويه من أجل دماء أبناءنا الشهــــــــــــــــداء​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

*اعتقد هيتم الحكم في القضيه عشان تتقفل في القضاء فقط
لكن هيكون الحكم خفيف السجن المشدد وفتره كبيره
لكن استبعد الاعدام للكموني ولغيره
لكن القضيه مش هتنتهي بالنسبه لينا ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> بكرة هياخدو برائة او حكم مخفف يطلعهم برده زى الشعرة من العجينة و انسى الاعدام يا حلو



*وانا باتوقع نفس توقعك

الناس دي مش هاتتعدم
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يناير 2011)

*أقل من إعـــــــــد ام لهذا القاتل السعيد بعمله الإجرامى لن يرضى أحــدا*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## just member (14 يناير 2011)

عايز اضحك بس مش قادر
بكرة يطلعوهم من السجن ويقولو عليهم متخلفين عقلين
مثلهم مثل ياللي كانو قبلهم وياللي أتو بعدهم
ارحمنا يارب من يد هايدا القضاء الغير منصف
غير منصف لانة حتي وان حكم بالاعدام فا  هايدا عقوبة بالنسبالي خفيفة عليهم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (14 يناير 2011)

*كله للخير وتاجيل القضيه للخير والحكم برده هيكون للخير مدام احنا واثقين ف الهنا يبقى اكيد اى نتيجه هتكون للخير*
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 يناير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *كله للخير وتاجيل القضيه للخير والحكم برده هيكون للخير مدام احنا واثقين ف الهنا يبقى اكيد اى نتيجه هتكون للخير*
> ​



*احنا واثقين في الهنا *

*لكن مش واثقين في الشيطان واتباعه من المحمديين 

وعلشان كده بنقول مش هاياخدوا اعدام 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يناير 2011)

اتمنى ان يكون حكم رادع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يناير 2011)

* 
انا اتوقع الحكم باعدام الكمونى والسجن لشركاه *


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2011)

*حتى لو الحكم اعدام او مؤبد هندخل فى موال الاستئناف والنقض ومووووت يا حمار
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2011)

*انا مش عارفة اتوقع حاجة لانى مش عارفة طبيعة الحكم القضائى فى مصر كويس 

بس افتكر انهم هياخدوا حكم مخفف ,علشان مفيش عدل (مع انى فى العموم ضد احكام الاعدام بشكل عام ) 

بس الى اقدر اقوله ان الرب هو الى ياخد حق ولاده مش القضاة البشريين الرب قال لي النقمة انا اجازى يقول الرب 
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يناير 2011)

علي حسب ما انا شايفه هقول راي متواضع 
اعتقد انه هياخد اعدام باذن ربنا بس مش عشان يستحق الاعدام 
عشان يسكتونا بعد اللي في اسكندرية والمنيا


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (14 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حتى لو الحكم اعدام او مؤبد هندخل فى موال الاستئناف والنقض ومووووت يا حمار*​


 

*اخي العزيز احكام محكمة امن الدولة العليا طوارئ لا يجوز الطعن فيها بأي وجه من الاوجه وتكون احكامها نهائية بعد تصديق رئيس الجمهورية عليها*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (14 يناير 2011)

*وعلي فكرة الحكم مكتوب وجهاز ومصدق عليه لكن لا احد يعلم ما الحكم الا يوم 16/1 سوف يعلن علي الملاء*


----------

